# Did I create a monster?



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is 14 weeks old and for the last 1.5 months she has been sleeping in her crate in the living room just fine. She wakes us up once a night to be let out. 

Last weekend we wanted a little extra lie in so around her normal wake up time we brought her into the bedroom for some extra snoozing. Fast forward to Thursday, everything is was normal, but now Penny is waking us up 2 times and throwing up bile in the morning. 

Friday was worse, three wake ups and more bile. She also went off her food and seemed down. For the next few nights she woke me numerous times and around 5am she made such a racket that I put her in bed with me once she was quiet for a min. 

I really want my puppy that only woke me once a night back. Did I create this monster by letting her join me in bed? Do you think I will have to go through the crate training whining all over again? I have 4 more nights of holiday before i have to go back to work so I am hoping to sort this out by then. Last night she woke me every 45 minutes whining but I made her stay in the crate until 6am (minus 3/4 potty breaks).


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

PS. She normally would be out on a walk right now but is snuggled up on the sofa napping as she also didn't get any sleep last night.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Waking and throwing bile up means she has an empty tummy. 

Give her a bit of food before bed or a chew like a rabbits ear or bully stick and she will be fine.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

born36 said:


> Waking and throwing bile up means she has an empty tummy.
> 
> Give her a bit of food before bed or a chew like a rabbits ear or bully stick and she will be fine.


I agree with this. Our girl throws up nearly every single morning if she doesn't get a nighttime snack. We just give her 1/4 cup of her kibble right before bed and it has worked wonders in greatly reducing her bile throw up episodes.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Our boy also has a problem with bile if it's been too long since eating. We feed him a before bed snack and then a snack first thing in the morning. Otherwise he throws up bile. After throwing up he won't eat for an hour or so. 
I've often wondered if it is related to the grain free kibble we feed our boy (TOTW). It may just pass through his system quicker. I'm not going to experiment (since it doesn't sound healthy. We'll stick with snacks), but I wonder if I fed kibble with more "fillers" or grain would sit longer and prevent this problem. Alternately, I wonder if he would have the same problems on a RAW diet.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Marathonman: Penny is on a raw diet and she has only vomited bile twice. I am hoping that is over as she normally eats a big meal in the evening and then isn't hungry for an hour or so after she wakes up. 

I had read that vomiting bile is fairly common in puppies so I am not as concerned about that as I am about the change in her sleep schedule and the whining when in the crate. She was so good after the first 3 nights and now she is constantly whining to get out of the crate. Do they go through phases when they are this young?


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't have any experience with the vomiting, but I do the kennel. When we brought our girl home, she would cry and cry in the kennel. I would wait until she was quiet and let her out - always worried that she had to go potty. She would go outside and do her business, come back in, and repeat. I really wish I would have had the patience to wait some of the crying out, as I did create a monster. Now at 14 months, she will sleep in her kennel all night without crying, if she must. My husband works out of town during the week and is only home on weekends. When he is home, she sleeps in her kennel. When I am home alone with her, if she is kenneled at night, she cries. Smart pup!


----------

